

DIVE: head-mounted smartphone immersive VR for €50  - te0006
http://www.durovis.com/dive.html

======
te0006
Your smartphone gets strapped in front of your eyes with a bit of optics
inbetween, apps display side-by-side 3D and use the phone's gyro and
accelerometer for basic head tracking, and voila. Comes with SDK, some apps
already available.

(Sigh. I built a mirror-based spectacle-like contraption 25 years ago and had
real 3D (well wireframes of some simple geometric shapes) on my Amstrad PC's
greyscale EGA monitor, why didn't I think of this?)

~~~
moocowduckquack
A mate of mine did think of this and had a VR demo built in unity3d about a
year and a half ago by strapping his phone to one of these -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View-Master](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View-
Master)

